# My First Garlic Harvest



## Shannon

I like trying things that I can't get at the grocery store so I planted several varieties of garlic last fall. I love this crop! I planted it everywhere. In a raised planter, a raised bed, in the ground and in my temporary fruit tree corral. The pests don't eat the stalks and I ate a few harvests of delicious "scapes".
Today I pulled everything up. Success! They did very well but I was surprised that the biggest bulbs came from the planter bed. I put them away to dry a bit and then I will braid them. I planted Georgian Crystal, Romanian Red, Red Rezan and Asian Tempest - Yum....


----------



## Bitty

Great work! Love the tiered garlic steps. Great way to use left over construction material.


----------



## Errol

Shannon, you did a great job with the garlic. And I like your raised beds. The scapes are delicious too, I will cut mine off early as soon as they come on the stalk, then I cut the stalk with the scape off so the growth will be directed toward the garlic bulb to get bigger. your pictures really show off your efforts and they paid off!! save your biggest cloves to replant.
good gardening
Errol


----------



## Kathyp

Great job. love the stepped bed. I planted garlic for the first time.


----------



## stephanie

you have inspired me to try garlic next year


----------



## Shannon

I just wanted to follow up on the joys of garlic. OMG! yummy delicious and full of healthy benefits. I left about 3 inches of stalk on them to use as handles when grilling. Hot smoky garlic paste squeezed on a steak or grilled squash or a baked potato. mmmm. I tried to save some of the cloves for this fall's planting with out any success and had to order more..


----------



## Tammy

oh that sounds so good!! I've never planted garlic because my mom always does and has plenty to give me throughout the year. But maybe I'll try planting some this fall just to see how they do. (am I correct that you plant garlic in the late fall for a summer harvest?)


----------



## Shannon

Hi Tammy,
Yes, garlic cloves are available right now on the internet. I think I planted at the end of September so the roots had time to grow before it got cold. I covered with a layer of straw for winter protection. Late spring early summer you can eat the scapes that form in the center and then towards the end of July I harvested them.. I have to say that garlic is one of the easiest and most rewarding crops ever!


----------

